

A very lucky universe - ca98am79
http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/2009/oct/19/cern-higgs-boson-particle

======
ErrantX
Typically for the guardian there is a worrying amount of misdirection in
there...

It's postulation that really has no current possible proofs; so therefore,
well, quite useless.

~~~
ca98am79
I disagree that because there is no proof yet, that it is "quite useless."
There is at least enough evidence to make it interesting (at least to me). For
example, MWI is an intriguing explanation for our fine-tuned universe.

